# Got my 260 Rem Build Dialed in....



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Finished up my 260 Rem build about a month ago. Well after 4 weeks, half dozen trips to the range, and about 35 rounds fired, finally got the new 260 rem build to shoot the way I was hoping. Good to finally verify this gun is a shooter. 4 shot group measured at .190" with 123g Lapua Scenars in front of 43.8g of IMR 4350. Best load also landed near max with a hot 2975fps velocity. Only problem is this bullet is not going to give spectacular pdog kills, I shot an apple with it and it passed through the middle leaving the apple in tact. Repeated the test with some 95g vmax bullets and it absolutely disintegrated the apple, now I get to do it all over again with the 95g vmax.

Here is the build
Savage Short Action
26" Criterion Varmint Contour
Choate Varmint Stock
Savage Accutrigger upgraded with Target Springs (18oz Trigger)
Warned 1 Piece Base w/ Burris Signature Rings
Sightron SIII 10-50
Wheeler Scope Level









Here is the 4 shot target at 100 yards:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice group but it looks like your low


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I bet you scared the crap out of Franklin Roosevelt. :grin:

Nice shooting from a nice gun!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice! Glad to see someone has interest in the .260. Cool caliber if you ask me 8)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Toasty its a nice set up but I am just trying to figure out how you are going to kill 20 whites out of one flock with it next week-O,-


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Toasty its a nice set up but I am just trying to figure out how you are going to kill 20 whites out of one flock with it next week-O,-


LOL..Don't worry, I've already got some ammo made up that should kill 20 whites with 3 shots. I've got 12 shells loaded and that should be enough for a 4 man limit. Can't wait to see it snow again.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Toasty, what primer and brass are you using? Ive tried 43-45gr of IMR-4350 along with Nosler brass, CCI-200 and 120gr Nosler BT and have not been able to do better than 2800 FPS. The most accurate load Ive found was 39gr IMR-4064 @2780 FPS. Best group so far with less than 50 rounds through it is .438" I was really hoping to get 3000fps out of these 120g BT


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Toasty, what primer and brass are you using? Ive tried 43-45gr of IMR-4350 along with Nosler brass, CCI-200 and 120gr Nosler BT and have not been able to do better than 2800 FPS. The most accurate load Ive found was 39gr IMR-4064 @2780 FPS. Best group so far with less than 50 rounds through it is .438" I was really hoping to get 3000fps out of these 120g BT


Lapua 260 Rem Brass (VLD Chamfer)
Fed 210 match primer
IMR 4350 43.8g (Slightly Compressed)
Lapua 123g Scenar COAL 2.866 (touching the lands with add a few fps)
HBN Coated Bullets (This is probably the difference, HBN can add about +100 fps vs naked bullets)

The load is a little hotter than I would prefer, my primers are pretty flat and I get an extra .0003" of expansion at the case head compared to min loads. I've reloading it again with -.2g hoping to keep the accuracy but reduce the pressure a little.

I think 3000 with the 120g is doable, but you're going to be hot, right on the edge and will probably go through brass pretty fast. If you're looking for speed, you may want to try the 107gr or 108gr bullets. I have some 108gr running at just over 3100 fps and the 95g vmaxes are sitting at 3280 with 47.2g of 4350.

Good luck getting it dialed in, at the end of the day, .438" is a better group than 90% of the rifles out there can shoot. I've been through several rifles to finally strike gold and no telling how long that will last.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great thanks for the info. I actually bought the rifle for my daughter to hunt with so Im not sure I want to go to those lengths to get an extra 220 fps lol. If I was setting it up like yours I would, but as of now its a stock Savage 11 with 24" barrel. Ive not tried any other bullets yet other than the 120gr Nosler Ballistic Tips and just the two powders, 4064 and 4350 but its something I plan on messing with a lot now that my daughter decided to stay with her .308.

Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> its a stock Savage 11 with 24" barrel.


IMO, if you're under 1/2moa with a stock barrel, you're doing great. Of all the guns I've reloaded for over the years, I've never had a stock barrel shoot much better than 1/2moa. I've been fighting a stock savage in 204 ruger for 2 years now, reloading about 6 different powders and 5 different bullets and a couple or primers. I keep throwing time and money at it and can never get any better than .5" groups.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> IMO, if you're under 1/2moa with a stock barrel, you're doing great. Of all the guns I've reloaded for over the years, I've never had a stock barrel shoot much better than 1/2moa. I've been fighting a stock savage in 204 ruger for 2 years now, reloading about 6 different powders and 5 different bullets and a couple or primers. I keep throwing time and money at it and can never get any better than .5" groups.


Toasty : I shoot 2 Savage .204's . What loads are you using ?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I'm shooting 30g bergers with 28.5g of H4895 behind it right now. I get consistent .5" 3 shot groups. Got a .75" 10 shot group a couple weeks ago that I felt pretty good about. What are you having success with?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Toasty: PM sent.


----------

